# ASK DBSTalk: fan running?



## jeftut (Jan 19, 2004)

L142hecd-n
boot 120b
flash f051
dishnetwork rec.

can anyone tell me, when you power down the 921,is the fan suppose to keep running all the time?


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

jeftut said:


> L142hecd-n
> boot 120b
> flash f051
> dishnetwork rec.
> ...



Yes, it's not actually off, just in standby mode so it can start immediately if a timer fires. The actual boot time from a cold start is way too long to wait.

Loud isn't it? <g>

.....G


----------



## jeftut (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks,no not really. was just curious.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The fan runs all the time. I'm just glad that it's quieter than the 6000 8vsb fan was.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I wish it was even quieter! My HT equipment rack is not closed and therefore you can really hear it. I'm thinking about building a box around it and putting it somewhere else. Even putting a towel over the front panel seems to diminish the sound (I believe that is where the fans are). I've never noticed my 721 (in our family room) because it is in a closed entertainment center. SJ


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

SJ HART said:


> Even putting a towel over the front panel seems to diminish the sound (I believe that is where the fans are).


Uh, the whole idea of the fans are to increase airflow to keep the internal components from overheating. Putting a towel over the front (one of the fans is toward the front, I believe) kinda defeats the purpose, doesn't it?

I can imagine Dish engineers cringing when they read this...


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I don't believe that air comes in from the front panel, but instead from the sides. I'll have to go look at the pictures again that someone posted on another forum. By the way, the towel was just an example, I'm not actually doing that. However, it points out that they could have problably insulated the unit more to absorb the sound. I probably will build sometype of enclosure (with adequate air flow) or move the entire unit to the garage (which is right next to our HT)....


----------

